# Guinea pig rescue?



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

I know I don't have my guinea pigs yet, but I like to look on CL every now and then just to look at all the animals. I have been noticing how many people are just wanting to get rid of their guinea pigs. It's sad. I was maybe thinking of starting a rescue. How would I start it? How would I find homes? Is there a way to get help with all the thing's I would need? Thank you for any help! Have a great night.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I would say start looking into costs and how much extra room do you have ?? If you have a old laundry/work room that you could turn into a whole center to care for these critters ... 
You could see if anyone wants to help you or get into it / any rescue places dedicated to Guinea pigs ??? Maybe you could be a helper for the area ??? Start searching .... I hope you can help 
these cute little critters !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Ohh, and if I would start I would try to find someone who wants to join your cause ... I'm sure you could get some donations and start a rescue with the help of knowledgeable Guinea pig people ... 
and Thats VERY important .. get some one who can stand by your cause and knows some stuff about the creatures ...   I hope it all goes well !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I would say start looking into costs and how much extra room do you have ?? If you have a old laundry/work room that you could turn into a whole center to care for these critters ...
> You could see if anyone wants to help you or get into it / any rescue places dedicated to Guinea pigs ??? Maybe you could be a helper for the area ??? Start searching .... I hope you can help
> these cute little critters !!!


Wow, what great ideas. Thank you. I know of one in Washington, it's close to Oregon, but not close enough for me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ohh, and if I would start I would try to find someone who wants to join your cause ... I'm sure you could get some donations and start a rescue with the help of knowledgeable Guinea pig people ...
> and Thats VERY important .. get some one who can stand by your cause and knows some stuff about the creatures ...   I hope it all goes well !!


 Thank you again, I hope that I can get something going as well. It's sad to read, well my kid doesn't want to hold it or take care of it anymore, so must find a home. They only had a couple of months. The other one is my child is allergic. It just is so disgusting.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep striving for your cause !! I love rescuing pets and giving them to people who are GOOD owners that care and love the animals ... Both of my dogs are mutt/rescues !


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Keep striving for your cause !! I love rescuing pets and giving them to people who are GOOD owners that care and love the animals ... Both of my dogs are mutt/rescues !


Well as long as I can find someone like you, it will be great! We rescued our first dog, and I would love to be able to do a rescue. I would love to do a dog rescue, but I know I for sure don't have enough space for that.  So when I was on CL, I thought, hey why not? Thank you again for your support. I will for sure update you on anything that I find out. Or if I can actually get a rescue going.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sure you can ... just RESEARCH ....  how much would it cost for you to feed 12 Guinea pigs for 2 months ??? 5 months ??? Make that 15 Guinea pigs !!! 
( I doubt you would ever have that much but ) You never know what to happen so you got to know what your getting into ...   How much are you willing to pay ?? 
Talk to people who know about the animal ... Read books and as  I SAID : RESEARCH !!!
 I totally support your cause and I hope you will be telling us all about how many you sold to great happy owners in the future !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I have done research for two months, for the two that we are going to be rescuing ourselves. I just now need to do some research for how to do a rescue and to get support. I hope that I can talk to the person in Washington. I appreciate the support, and I will for sure update, especially with pictures, if we get it up and running. I also, have to get my husband on board. I hope he will be ok with it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope you can start !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

Me too


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2011)

I did this for a year. A few things to keep you from wasting a crap ton of money in an instant. 


Farm stores will have 20-50 pound bags for $10, SAME PRICE AS A 5LBS BAG from other stores!

You need to use towels as the only bedding. Do not bother with shavings, paper, pellets or w/e else.

Buy good spring held water bottles, large ones. Buy good sized metal feed bowls. Spray paint the metal bowls to make them last. Double coat of paint for the bowls if they will be for water. 

Keep whatever place you keep them in clean, well ventilated and absolutely no drafts or spoiled/moldy foods. 

Medium to long haired pigs, trim the fur around their bums short. This will keep their bottoms cleaner longer and keep the hair from tangling. 

If you bathe a pig, dry it fully and keep it in a warm area until you are 100% certain she/he is dry. 

Do not charge people up the a** for a pig, they can easily get one for free, so they will not bother with one that costs too much. Most people get them for their children and that equals the pig will be unwanted 3-12 months from the time they get it. Have an option of taking the pig back when they no longer want it. 

A big cage equals a cleaner cage. My 20in by 7ft cage has two piggies in it, I clean it out once a week and never have a smell. I could easily add a 3rd w/o any issue. Any more than 3 in that space and you will run into issues. 

Become friends with a Guinea Pig Savy vet! Not a 'small animal vet' a real cavy vet! 

I have forgotten what the drug is, but there is a drug that guineas and rabbits CANNOT have. If I can find out the name, I'll post it. But if the vet gives you this drug, tell them it is dangerous and can kill the pig. If they refuse to give you anything else, find another vet!

Make sure males are NOT with females! Check them several times before making the decision to keep two pigs together. 

Pigs can and will fight and stress each other out, so choose friends wisely. Be there constantly the first few days you introduce new pigs. If you cannot watch them, separate them. After about a week of them getting along, you can try to leave them in over night or when you cannot watch them. Any sign of a fight, separate them. 

Do not drop a pig! Not even from a foot! So keep cages on the floor or securely locked. 

Pigs love to be outside, supervised only! Do not leave them out in the heat, humidity, sun, winter temps, snow, rain, over night or with any other animals. 

Do not over load them of fruits and veggies. Grass is the best natural food for them. There are many, many plants they can have and even more that can kill them. So be careful when IDing new plants. Most weeds and grasses will be available for three of the four seasons, just leave them longer and in a thick patch. 

Pigs will bite, so be careful and gentle.


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 11, 2011)

you should try to get a guinea pig thread started


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> I did this for a year. A few things to keep you from wasting a crap ton of money in an instant.
> 
> 
> Farm stores will have 20-50 pound bags for $10, SAME PRICE AS A 5LBS BAG from other stores!
> ...


Wow, thank you so very much for all the information. If you think of anything else, will you please let me know? I love information, especially from someone with experience. Thank you again.  Can I ask why you stopped? If it's personal, no need to answer.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> you should try to get a guinea pig thread started


How do I do that? Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

